# Voles and squirrels!!



## ntoben (8 mo ago)

Just installed 14500sf of KBG in my back yard 6 weeks ago and the squirrels are going nuts digging holes in my lawn. On top of that I have a vole explosion in my yard in three areas. Right now I have 6 bait stations set up and had some "liquid fence" sprayed in those areas. I'm not 100% convinced this is going to work. I also have a 3yo and a 1yo, so putting snap traps in place is not going to work. Has anyone dealt with this and used other methods not mentioned?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Never having seen a mole since moving into our present home in 2014, I recently (last year, actually) received a "wake-up" when some neighbors up the slope from us moved and all of a sudden out of nowhere moles and voles started showing up at the head of our 1/8 mile drive … and then spreading toward our main yard!!!!!!

Now, we knew the family who moved had kept a black Persian cat that they let run loose and which they admitted they left outside to its own devices, 24/7/365. I never gave it much thought as the problems were their same attitudes toward their dogs, one of which drowned trying to follow them in their boat and a second ran out in front of and was run over by another neighbor in their vehicle. (In another post I reference the minority of humans on the planet which make it difficult for the rest of us to enjoy nice things and folks like that are on that list.)

Anyhoo, after reviewing my previous grub preventative drops (and scratching our heads) we got the traps out and went into overdrive to try and get ahead of the situation. Then, about 5 months later the house in question sold, new neighbors moved in and with the flip of a switch the moles and voles disappeared!

The "wake-up" came when we welcomed the new neighbors after giving them (freshly retired career military) several weeks to get settled in and we discovered they too had rescued a "fixed" but still somewhat feral cat!

They take better care of their one dog than the previous neighbors but now, whenever I see that cat (which ain't often, he/she is quite the hunter/huntress) I smile real hard! :thumbup:

I don't say this lightly but, gitchyew an outdoor ("fixed" / neutered) cat!

Or, two.


----------



## ntoben (8 mo ago)

I like where your heads at. Going to give this some serious thought.


----------

